# Uptide



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Tommy, 
I got my Uptide yesterday and got a chance to throw it a bit today. I've definately got work to do; but with an untuned blue yonder and the spool brake fairly tight I was getting 100 yds with no problem. After a while I managed to crank on off at about 115 yds. Not bad for my first casting session in 20 years. 

As for the rod, I love it, it's perfect for me and a real bargain for that kind of quality!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

oldschool said:


> Tommy,
> I got my Uptide yesterday and got a chance to throw it a bit today. I've definately got work to do; but with an untuned blue yonder and the spool brake fairly tight I was getting 100 yds with no problem. After a while I managed to crank on off at about 115 yds. Not bad for my first casting session in 20 years.
> 
> As for the rod, I love it, it's perfect for me and a real bargain for that kind of quality!
> ...


Man it feels good when a customer gets EXACTLY what they are looking for.

Good luck and ENJOY!!!

Tommy


----------

